# Glock 23 w/ upgrades and accessories



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

selling to hopefully buy a nice spotter. if you're interested, let me know

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/glock-23-w-accessories-and-upgrades/


----------

